# Do I need to overclock my CPU to run 2400 RAM?



## jumpman (Oct 12, 2013)

I remember back in the core 2 duo days that to run RAM at a speed higher than the supported speed, you needed to overclock the CPU. Does that still apply these days? Can I run 2400 or higher ram just by enabling the XMP without overclocking?


----------



## Jetster (Oct 12, 2013)

Not if your board and ram support XMP


----------



## jumpman (Oct 12, 2013)

Jetster said:


> Not if your board and ram support XMP



So with XMP, all you gotta do is enable it and the RAM will run at that speed without CPU overclocking? Can you set all the timings the same as what's in XMP manually and achieve the same thing?


----------



## TheGoat Eater (Oct 13, 2013)

Can you give details about your system?


----------



## Dent1 (Oct 13, 2013)

TheGoat Eater said:


> Can you give details about your system?



Good luck with that. The OP has a history of asking questions and not sticking around for help or following up on our reply.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 13, 2013)

jumpman said:


> So with XMP, all you gotta do is enable it and the RAM will run at that speed without CPU overclocking? Can you set all the timings the same as what's in XMP manually and achieve the same thing?



You need to provide more information. Take my gf's H61 chipset, even with XMP it will not support faster than DDR3-1333 speeds no matter what. It may show the speed in BIOS but it will not POST, so you may have those issues as well or may need to do a BIOS flash. But without providing what your system is, we have no idea what your system is capable of nor how to point you in the right direction.

If it's true you have a history of asking questions and not returning to check on them or respond to inquiries, you will never find the answers you seek no matter where you go. But let's hope you return to this thread and we can get ya set straight and running your system at optimal speeds!


----------



## jumpman (Oct 13, 2013)

Kursah said:


> You need to provide more information. Take my gf's H61 chipset, even with XMP it will not support faster than DDR3-1333 speeds no matter what. It may show the speed in BIOS but it will not POST, so you may have those issues as well or may need to do a BIOS flash. But without providing what your system is, we have no idea what your system is capable of nor how to point you in the right direction.
> 
> If it's true you have a history of asking questions and not returning to check on them or respond to inquiries, you will never find the answers you seek no matter where you go. But let's hope you return to this thread and we can get ya set straight and running your system at optimal speeds!



People haven't even answered any of my previous posts so after a while I stop checking. Seems people on this forum is not so nice. I'm on 3770K on a Asus Sabertooth on BIOS 2104 running 1600 Patriot Viper 3 at the moment.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 13, 2013)

No, just enable XMP in bios and you should be good to go


----------



## Kursah (Oct 13, 2013)

*Q*



jumpman said:


> People haven't even answered any of my previous posts so after a while I stop checking. Seems people on this forum is not so nice. I'm on 3770K on a Asus Sabertooth on BIOS 2104 running 1600 Patriot Viper 3 at the moment.



Quite contrary, in my decades of being involved with online forums this is the best place I have ever found in any topic with the friendliest of communities. But like any group, taking a wrong approach like not providing specs when asking if you can or need to OC your CPU means there isn't much to answer because the responses will be more questions. Say you had a 3770...well you can't really OC it much...where a 3770K you could. That one detail could make a difference...but also knowing it's that series means the memory speed can be changed independently of CPU clock better than an older Core2 where you may need to mix more memory dividers with CPU speed and FSB speed to attain the results you seek. The more data you can provide as-far-as your situation, your PC specs, the better answers you will attain here.

It's akin to looking for a specific answer from google without typing anything in the bar to search for and closing the browser saying google failed you. If you don't provide enough information to get an answer, you can't expect a good answer in the first place is all I am saying. This is just going off of your intial post in this thread...but saying this place is not friendly is generally due the inquirer's attitude, or misunderstanding about how to ask for help in the first place, but TPU is generally pretty good at helping people find out how to ask for help and helping them get the assistance they desire. 

This place provides more help and support than anywhere else on the web...learn how to utilize it for the best results and like google it'll help you fast and precisely and unlike google, you might make some real friends out of the deal too. I hope your opinion of TPU Forums changes and that you are able to better seek for help and learn from this place and donate back to it as you gain experience...that's what this place is all about. 


For your memory question though as FreedomEclipse says, you should just be able to enable XMP in your BIOS or UEFI and be good to go if that memory and chipset support the 2400 speeds, generally if it's Intel compatible and has XMP profiles, you should be okay. Though for most situations, 2400 speed memory isn't very necessary and for most 1600 is plenty fast. 

I had a P55 Sabertooth with an i5-760 for a while, it was a very good board and cpu combo. Is your's a P67?


----------



## Eggs_Diamond (Sep 18, 2014)

I kinda have the same question. Am wondering if any CPU overclocking would be required to run 2600MHz RAM. Board is a Z97 Sabertooth with an i7-4790k popped in. (The RAM is XPG V2)

If so, what is the maximum frequency RAM that can run in this setup without the need for any OC'ing?

You see, the CPU's specs on ARK (http://ark.intel.com/m/products/808...-Cache-up-to-4_40-GHz#@product/specifications) indicates the maximum is 1600, whereas the board's is 1866 according to its specs. (
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/SABERTOOTH_Z97_MARK_1/)

Just want some clarification on this.

Thanks


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 18, 2014)

no need to overclock the CPU to run a certain memory speed. You can run stock cpu clocks, and any memory clock you want really.


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 18, 2014)

^ What he said.  Look in your bios for memory speed and timings, its independent of CPU speed (which is normally adjusted by CPU multiplier on i series intel CPUs).

There are some differences across platforms.  With older Core CPUs, you could adjust the bus speed too, which was the defacto way to overclock.  Ram speed was a factor of bus speed and ram multiplier, so over clocking the CPU would , in turn, up the ram speed, depending on bios settings.

Cheers

PS... I have noticed some sour grapes here today.  Its not the norm.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 18, 2014)

Modern Intel CPU's memory dividers that go high enough to reach such a  memory clock speed without any adjustment to the BCLK. CPUs that support BCLK straps will also in turn increase memory divider speeds at higher straps, but the 4770k (much like my 3820) typically has a divider available for 2400Mhz as long as the motherboard BIOS supports the option. XMP profiles will automatically select the appropriate timings and memory speed. My 3820 has to work harder to do 2400Mhz, but that should be easy for a 4770k.

Simple answer to this:


jumpman said:


> Can I run 2400 or higher ram just by enabling the XMP without overclocking?


...and the answer is yes, generally speaking. XMP might call for more voltage on the IMC, but you don't need to manage or worry about that.


----------



## Dent1 (Sep 19, 2014)

Thread is a year old.

Also OP never thanked anyone for the help he received.


----------



## arbiter (Sep 19, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> Modern Intel CPU's memory dividers that go high enough to reach such a  memory clock speed without any adjustment to the BCLK. CPUs that support BCLK straps will also in turn increase memory divider speeds at higher straps, but the 4770k (much like my 3820) typically has a divider available for 2400Mhz as long as the motherboard BIOS supports the option. XMP profiles will automatically select the appropriate timings and memory speed. My 3820 has to work harder to do 2400Mhz, but that should be easy for a 4770k.



Yea i run 2400mhz ram on my 4770k, only need to set likely what will be XMP profile in bios, computer will turn off complete for a few sec then power on normally.


----------

